# Millers Ferry - Places to stay



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Besides the State Park, where are some good places to stay that can accomodate 7-10 boats. We stayed at state park last time, just not enough room.

Thanks, Canecutter 23


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Call Southern Inn....334-682-4148. 15 minutes or so from Ellis Landing and Roland Cooper.


----------

